# How long did your baby stay off of the Cpap?



## Kiwiberry

This is our second trial off of the cpap. The first time was last week at 32 weeks and she lasted 30 minutes. The only reason they put her back on was because she was breathing a little hard consistently. Today is her second trial (33 weeks) and she has been off of it so far for 12 hours!! 

I am just curious as to how long your babies were off for their 1st or 2nd trials. I really want to get some hope that she could stay off of it for good. I do know that every baby is different though.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio was having no help at all with his breathing by 33 weeks. Fingers crossed your lo stays off this time :) xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

44 hours and she is still off of the cpap! I think this might be it for her. Only a couple of days and she gets her own crib too!! We are so proud of our baby girl <3.


----------



## PandaMao

Emmy never went back on cpap after they took her off, but they didn't take her off until just before 35 weeks. Your daughter sounds like she's doing really well! I hope she doesn't need to go back on the cpap.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Thank you Panda! She is off of it now and for good. They even moved her to the "going home soon" pod. All she has left now before she can go home is learning to feed.


----------



## Dinah93

My son was only on it for 3 days, came off it for nearly 30 days, then when we were within a week or so of going home he got some kind of infection, dropped his sats to 5% and was back on it for another week. By comparison I can't even count the number of times my daughter would yo-yo back and forth, every week a new change, high flow, low flow, cpap, vent, but her lungs were terrible and she came home on oxygen for 8 months and even had half a lung removed in surgery to try to help the rest cope better.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Awww that must have been so hard to deal with Dina :hugs:. I am glad things are going well now though right? 

Riya sats are at 100% most of the time. The only time it goes down is if she has a brady while she is sleeping on my chest. That rarely happens though. We think it is because she gets really comfy sleeping on her mama.

She was on the Cpap for about 5 weeks and 1 day. It has been about 5 days since she has been off of the cpap.


----------



## Dinah93

Aye my little miss is 2 1/2 now and you'd never know all she went through unless you take her top off and see the scars. It does take a long time to get over colds, and she was readmitted twice in the first 4 months with breathing issues, but she's now been 100% home for 2 years now :D 

We never did work out what kind of infection my son had, initial thoughts were NEC, which terrified me as DD had that, but after a rough night where I kept screaming at the nurses (he was in low dependency so they didn't expect him to be dropping to 17%, 5% etc!) to come help him they decided maybe CMPA, but could have been an infection... I don't think we'll ever know. He came home without oxygen though and to look at him apart from having a preemie head (flat on the sides rather than round like a termie) he'd just a normal baby. A titchy one though, over 5 months old now and not yet 10lb. 

Is she self correcting or does she need some help? The nurses told me once they get to self correcting they're pretty close to stopping altogether. Even when my son came off the monitors he was still having some swings in his sats, but always corrected so apparently its acceptable.


----------



## Kiwiberry

She is self correcting Dinah :).


----------



## PandaMao

So glad too hear she is off the cpap for good! My daughter was the same, kept having bradys on my chest during kangaroo. Of course she had them quite a bit and she came home on a monitor for them. It's the only reason she was there past 36 weeks. It sounds like things are going really well. She'll be home in no time.


----------

